
The Results Are in for Remote Learning: It Didn’t Work - mrfusion
https://www.wsj.com/articles/schools-coronavirus-remote-learning-lockdown-tech-11591375078
======
daly
Really? I learned an amazing amount about virology in the last 3 months,
taking a couple online courses, studying the textbook, and listening to This
Week in Virology (TWIV).

I have also spent a lot of time on Machine Learning (for example, Andrew Ng's
Coursera course) and more textbooks.

I can't read your article due to the paywall. Perhaps you only talk about
children learning. I remember my friend Bob and I "wasting" our after-school
and weekends playing with our chemistry sets as kids. We also built model
rockets powered by vinegar and alka-selter tablets.

You don't need a formal setting to learn. You just need interesting material.
Any kids with an interest in science would definitely love "games" like this
Nuke plant simulator [https://www.prepintl.com/nuclear-power-plant-simulation-
game...](https://www.prepintl.com/nuclear-power-plant-simulation-game/)

Or the Microsoft flight simulator. Or... you get the idea.

My kids learned to swim in a backyard pool. They now swim like fish. I took
"swimming lessons" for 4 summers at school and I still can't swim.

School is neither the best place, nor the only place where learning occurs.

So, no, "the results are NOT in".

